# Verifying email addresses when in Manila



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We have a Yahoo email address and a Hotmail one. There are verifications set up on both of them. The verification for the Yahoo email is the Hotmail address and one of our US phone numbers. The verification methods for the Hotmail account is the Yahoo email account and our other phone number. Phone numbers and email addresses to receive a code by text or email. Yahoo and Microsoft see us at an unusual I/P address and want to send us a verification code. I doubt they will call a Filipino number which would have this format. How do you get around the unusual I/P issue or we will be locked out of our email addresses when in The Philippines? Thanks.
*011 U.S. exit 63 country code - area code 1–4 digits.* *phone number 5–7 digits*.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Just an idea...get a free Google voice number ?
Have gv number set as the verification number.

I am not certain if Google voice text messages will work without a VPN ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree, a VPN is good for many people especially accessing some sites in foreign countries. I don't have nor need.
My email is hotmail and never had security to log in aside from my email address and password, can you change your settings Danward to remove SMS verification? Unless you need that for security?

As for SMS's. I deal with 2 banks in Australia and receive SMS's to my Philippines phone number as does Benjie without any problems for years shifting money around.

Hope this helps.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had to recover my Outlook (the Hotmail replacement) after forgetting my password and they did send a recovery code to my PLDT Landline but the computer voice was in Tagalog so I had to have it sent again with my son listening and the connection isn't the greatest either so what a hassle. 

Hotmail or Outlook is what I started out with but I find it so hard to deal with that I ended up with Gmail and it's more user-friendly also, I save my passwords to my Google Drive along with scanned documents and ID. I only have my verifications set to email and not the phone, I also use LastPass.

I don't use a VPN.


----------

